# Suspicions Confirmed!



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No wonder I have so many issues with Belkin products!

http://i.gizmodo.com/5134652/belkin...s-supposedly-dirty-practices?skyline=true&s=x


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

That would explain quite alot actually, namely why 3 chargers i bought from them didnt work.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

And I bought a 4 outlet Belkin KVM that never worked right and eventually heard a lot of complaints about the model at various review sites.
Switching would frequently fail through the keyboard and too often the guts wouldn't initialize on boot up so I had to attach a small power supply, turned on before boot up.
My Logitech mouse won't work when attached to it either.

I never bought many Belkin products, but that was my last.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only Belkin product that I've been happy with is their Network USB Hub. It's actually a pretty slick little device and really does work as advertised. 

OTOH, I've tangled with a couple of their routers, and I'm totally unimpressed with those!


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I've have several UPS from Belkin, have used some of their PCI network cards, various adapters, USB/parallel printer adapter, all with no glitches or problems. Guess I've been lucky.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Wino said:


> Guess I've been lucky.


I'd say VERY lucky!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow, this is shocking to me but not that surprising. The only Belkin product I really like was the Wireless G router. It was only $30 or $40 and had two passwords, one for Internet-only access and one for full LAN access. The latter is a feature offered by no other.

Oh well, I'm mostly a Netgear man these days anyway. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've moved into ZyXEL stuff lately, I've had pretty good luck with it. I do have a D-Link DIR-615 for my secondary router to expand the range here.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'll have to check out ZyXEL. I've been looking for brands to replace Belkin and D-Link. 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've had mixed results with D-Link, though the only real stinker was the DI-524 router!  I actually really like my D-Link DNS-323 box.


----------



## Filt (Jan 16, 2009)

Having used the Belkin F5D7230-4Wireless G router for about a year, I have some pretty strong opinions about their products myself. From my experience with this router, along with a few other random products, I can honestly say that I will never again purchase something from them.

The router itself seemed very low-quality and the signal strength was terrible; not to mention that the connection continuously dropped despite changing to different wireless channels many times. Before this I had been using some of DLink's products, and while they did the job, I happened upon a Linksys WRT54G in a thrift store, purchased a power supply for it (Total pricetag for the router being $15!) and now I'm relying on this router solely. It works great.

Anyhow, rant complete. I really have lost faith in Belkin's products.


----------



## Filt (Jan 16, 2009)

tomdkat said:


> Wow, this is shocking to me but not that surprising. The only Belkin product I really like was the Wireless G router. It was only $30 or $40 and had two passwords, one for Internet-only access and one for full LAN access. The latter is a feature offered by no other.
> 
> Oh well, I'm mostly a Netgear man these days anyway.
> 
> Peace...


Netgear?! :down:

Wow. I can issue the same judgment of Netgear products that I have of Belkin. Anything Netgear I've used has been flimsy, poorly made and dysfunctional. That's another company that has totally lost my faith and business.

Now of course, kudos to you if their products work well for you. ^_^


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just read this about another company that's doing the same/similar as Belkin.
I don't use this service and I've always been a bit skeptical of online data back ups.

slashdot-Carbonite

more_detail



> Thats great that Carbonite is cleaning up its actnow, after its been caught.


That made me laugh


----------



## Filt (Jan 16, 2009)

Stoner said:


> Just read this about another company that's doing the same/similar as Belkin.
> I don't use this service and I've always been a bit skeptical of online data back ups.
> 
> slashdot-Carbonite
> ...


Sad. It's interesting how many consumers, myself included, base their purchases on reviews. Now, thinking that a company had fraudulently posted positive reviews on their own products, is pretty low. How are we to put our faith in product reviews if this is being practiced? Sad.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> No wonder I have so many issues with Belkin products!


You have to wonder about anything made in Compton (South Los Angeles). 
17th most dangerous city in the USA, with a murder rate 8 times the national average.


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

I've had Belkin and Netgear routers die on me in less than two years. Now using an unwanted Thompson Wireless Speedtouch which some one gave me, it's lasted longer and still going strong with excellent connection and range. You just don't know what to bet on these days. How many reviews out there are to be trusted anyway? An outsider beating the big names, what next?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Filt said:


> Netgear?! :down:
> 
> Wow. I can issue the same judgment of Netgear products that I have of Belkin. Anything Netgear I've used has been flimsy, poorly made and dysfunctional. That's another company that has totally lost my faith and business.
> 
> Now of course, kudos to you if their products work well for you. ^_^


Yep, the Netgear routers I've installed have been rock solid. I've installed 3 wireless routers and two switches so far and I plan on replacing replacing two Belkin wireless G routers with Netgear wireless routers soon.

Yay Netgear! 

Peace...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have no problem with Netgear, D-Link, or Linksys. Now, that's not to say they don't make a *clinker* now and again, but generally I have good luck with their products. Lately, I've been pretty happy with a number of ZyXEL products, a lesser known name.

There's no way I buy a Belkin networking product if there's any other choice!


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

I had a Belkin USB Hub a few years back. I took it off the shelf in the desk one day and it was completely rusted through. This was not in a damp atmosphere by any means. I've never seen that before or since.

I agree with the recommendation of Zyxel kit. Its got a common sense about it and doesn't crash as often as its competitors.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Lately, I've been pretty happy with a number of ZyXEL products, a lesser known name.


Interesting to see ZyXEL mentioned here. I still use a ten year-old Netgear RT-314 router at home. It was manufactured by Zyxel for Netgear, same as the Zyxel P-314 with a slightly different enclosure. If Zyxel came out with a newer firmware version before it was available from Netgear you could load the Zyxel firmware into it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use a number of ZyXEL network bits, they've generally been quite reliable.


----------

